# pa's what they can do



## alices (Feb 28, 2011)

Good morning all

1) can a PA claim critical care in the emergency room?
2) can they sign an ekg w/o a co-sign by the attending? if they can is there any where that it is documented in writing? any help would be really appreciated..thank you

Alice Salcido CPC


----------



## Andrschery (Feb 28, 2011)

*Pa's what they can do*

Critical Care services may be provided and reported for payment by qualified NPP's (NP/PA) when the services meet the definition and requirements of critical care services and must be within the scope of practice and licensure requirements for the State. Critical Care cannot be reported as a split/shared service.  Documented critical care time shall reflect the evaluation, treatment, and management of a patient by an individual physician or NPP and shall not be representative of a combined service between a physician and NPP.  You can click on this link go to critical care pdf file, dated 2-7-11
http://www.acep.org/search.aspx?searchtext=PA providing critical care.

Yes an MLP (NP/PA) can interpret an EKG, all that is required is a supervising physician statement unless your carrier or hospitals policy indicates other directive.

Hope this answers your question.

Cheryl Anderson, LPN, CEMC, CPC


----------



## alices (Mar 7, 2011)

*re-PA's what they can do*

It does thank you so much for your help..alice


----------

